# Kayfun 3.1



## andro

I ve got the clone of the kayfun lite plus and i will compare to that one . 
Got the replica 1.1 from vapemob . Finish is matte . Comes with some spares , metal middle section of the tank as well as the frosted plastic one, and the adaptor for the 501 tip.



The deck is a 2 channel one and the measurement are the same as the one from the net. 



air hole can be regulated and doesnt whistle like the lite.




Filling hole on the side work and doesnt look like has any ball bearing. 
I tried with a single coils 0.9 ohm with the hammer . Vm menthol ice on both . Flavor is stronger and vapor is hotter than the lite . So far i think i prefer it but is still early stage. 
All work well, all screw in place and no extra burr or imperfection to notice. 
Im impressed and now i will get more gear from svoemesto .

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre

Good to know, thanks. Keep us updated.


----------



## johan

Nice info


----------



## soonkia

Can one use a Kayfun's on an MVP 2 ? I'm thinking of getting one, but only have ego's and an MVP2.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yes you can!


----------



## Andre

soonkia said:


> Can one use a Kayfun's on an MVP 2 ? I'm thinking of getting one, but only have ego's and an MVP2.


Yes, but you will not be able to use the full functionality of the Kayfun as the MVP can only go up to 11 Watts. That equates to a resistance of around 1.6 ohms. Kayfuns are made for mechanical mods or high power electronic mods.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## soonkia

Okay, thanks @Matthee and @Rob Fisher. Still thinking about getting the KF now, and then maybe in a month or 2 getting a mod that does it justice.

btw. @Rob Fisher - what coil do you have in there and how does the KF vape on the MVP2 ?


----------



## Rex_Bael

@soonkia Both my wife and I are using a Kayfun and a Russian respectively on our MVPs. I have built triple twisted 32g coils, but a regular micro-coil still knocks the socks of any commercial tank. The only issues I have had is that the Kayfun clone is quite top heavy on the MVP so it falls over easily and the centre pin is not adjustable on the Kayfun. This combo means that the 510 connector threads on my Kayfun ended up getting stripped.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro

Rex_Bael said:


> @soonkia Both my wife and I are using a Kayfun and a Russian respectively on our MVPs. I have built triple twisted 32g coils, but a regular micro-coil still knocks the socks of any commercial tank. The only issues I have had is that the Kayfun clone is quite top heavy on the MVP so it falls over easily and the centre pin is not adjustable on the Kayfun. This combo means that the 510 connector threads on my Kayfun ended up getting stripped.


I used an isolator from an old twisp coil to made the centre pin a bit longer at the bottom so i dont have to overtigth it . ( kayfun lite plus clone ) now with 0.5 mm more work like a charm

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

I had to file down the insulator to make the centre pin shorter. Problem was that it only just gripped and didn't go into the MVP deep enough


----------



## Alex

The kayfun lite clones have a problem that is easily fixed:re centre pin.

http://ukvapers.org/Thread-How-to-shorten-the-Kayfun-Lite-centre-pin

The only problem with the MVP is the fixed pin, you have to be very careful not to get it pushed down too far. One of the main reasons I now have the VTR instead.


----------



## Rob Fisher

soonkia said:


> btw. @Rob Fisher - what coil do you have in there and how does the KF vape on the MVP2 ?



I never really put the Kayfun or Russian on the MVP because it looks too big for it... I have the them on the Sigelie 20W and the SVD and my other Sigelie.

I tend to use coils from 1,1 to 1,6 Ohm...


----------



## soonkia

So basically, it will work on the MVP, but will probably be more a pain to use than what it's worth. Will rather save up for a new Mod+KFL then. Rather get the right tools for the job, as the saying goes.

Thanks for all the replies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro

Just ordered a clone in brushed metal. I will do a comparision with this one as soon as i get it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro

After inspecting it better yes it does have a ball bearing kind of valve in the filling hole .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

andro said:


> After inspecting it better yes it does have a ball bearing kind of valve in the filling hole .



Yip, you will see a thin round metal collar in the hole on the outside. This is what stops the ball bearing from falling out.

The hole on the inside is smaller than the bearing so it can't go inwards


----------



## Tornalca

soonkia said:


> So basically, it will work on the MVP, but will probably be more a pain to use than what it's worth. Will rather save up for a new Mod+KFL then. Rather get the right tools for the job, as the saying goes.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies.



It will work fine, if you stick to a coil between 1.3-1.5 ohm. (ID:2mm, 6 to 8 wraps) My wife uses my second Kayfun 3.1 on her MVP daily and she gets a better vape than any other clearomizer.

It will definitely not be a pain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## soonkia

Tornalca said:


> It will work fine, if you stick to a coil between 1.3-1.5 ohm. (ID:2mm, 6 to 8 wraps) My wife uses my second Kayfun 3.1 on her MVP daily and she gets a better vape than any other clearomizer.
> 
> It will definitely not be a pain.



What size kanthal do you use? And, as a walk around device, does it work okay? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornalca

soonkia said:


> What size kanthal do you use? And, as a walk around device, does it work okay?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



28g gauge kanthal. She only has the MVP and it goes everywhere.


----------



## andro

Got delivered the kayfun 3.1 from vapeking. 
Im not gonna upload photo because look exactly the same just in brushed steel . Same accessories and part included except this one include the mini screwdriver and come in a box with instructions instead of plastic ziploc bags . 
The logo is in place as well. 
Now for the subtle differences;
- chimney is thinner 
-top cap oring in not in a recessed grove , but just in a groove. ( check that stay in position everytime you take it apart. 
- air draw screw need less adjustment to tighter or looser drag 
This doesnt change at all the performance . The 2 things are practically identical except for the finish and i really love both of them .
Quality is outstanding . Will compare soon when i will get the real kayfun lite plus v2 from the uk ( still few weeks ) .
I would say that for a personal preference i prefer the feel of the brushed one from @VapeKing.
After a bit of use i must say that i prefer the 3.1 towards the lite plus ( clone ) .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## andro

A little update . I keep my 3 kayfun in a takle box when i go to work so i can swap them . The lite is the only one that i have to clean sometime because spill some drop of juice in transit . The 3.1 never does that .

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Zuzu88

0.8ohm 28 gauge kanthal dual coil. She be chucking!






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zuzu88

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

Awesome looking coils there @Zuzu88 ??
Could you post this in the following thread as well:http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/suywwacs-kayfun-russians-rocket-atomisers.1610/page-8
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/suywwacs-kayfun-russians-rocket-atomisers.1610/page-8
It's useful to have a single reference thread and I definitely want to try this build soon.


----------



## Zuzu88

@Rex_Bael thanks bro.... Fo shizzles... I'll do that.... It's a must try... Pain in the butt to get both leads under the screws... But it's do-able 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7

Wanted to chime in here as I own the lite plus v2 and the 3.1

The 3.1 can open up wider than the lite and it does not have a whistle to it, while the lite has a better profile.
I wish they would combine these two features.

Out of the two I prefer the lite for aesthetics, but the 3.1 is a better over all vape. Trapping the leads are hard on the clones. I have tried it on @Spiri 's Kayfun. I couldn't do it as they keep sliding out. I don't have this issue with the originals.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------

